# SV Longcoats in 2010



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

<span style="color: #6600CC">_Tytan's Breeder, Vickie Garrick, Majic Forest Shepherds http://MajicForest.com sent me this via e-mail and asked me to share it. This is the reply she received from SV, to the email she sent requesting information. 

(I removed Vickie's personal email addy from the body of this email.)_</span>

From: [email protected]
To: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Sent: 7/15/2009 3:40:27 A.M. Mountain Daylight Time
Subj: AW: Anmeldung Papier übertragen


Dear Ms. Garrick,

In reference to your inquiry we would like to inform you that the German Shepherd Dog with “Long stock coat with undercoat” will be integrated into breeding and conformation shows. But, before this can be done a request for the change of the German Shepherd Dog race standard has to be submitted to FCI; the target for the start of the new rules is as of 2010. We will publish further information in the SV magazine and on our homepage as soon as we will have received the approval of FCI.
We hope we have been able to help you with this information.

Best regards
A. Fath



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Verein für Deutsche Schäferhunde (SV) e.V.
- Hauptgeschäftsstelle - 
Tel.: +49 821 74002-59
Fax: +49 821 74002-9959
http://www.schaeferhunde.de

Verein für Deutsche Schäferhunde (SV) e.V., Steinerne Furt 71, 86167 Augsburg - vertreten durch den Vorstand, dieser vertreten durch die Hauptgeschäftsführung
Hauptgeschäftsführer Hartmut Setecki
VR Augsburg 15


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Finally, what took them so long? I hope they grant them approval for their request.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

That is very cool!! Too bad my LC is neutered, and plush coat is spayed, but still, it is good news


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Yay! I love the LC's. So beautiful.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Can the LCs do breed surveys then?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

the German Shepherd Dog with “Long stock coat with undercoat” will be integrated into breeding and conformation shows. 


I would imagine so as gsd's now are required to have breed surveys for pink papers.


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

They will shown as a separate variety.

They will allowed only to be bred to other long coats. I have no idea how they will control this in the USA.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Lies, from what I have read they will have their own breed book, which means breed survey's. From what I have read the intent is that they will have their own conformation classes. This will be interesting on how they handle it. I don't know what they are going to do in the US, I think the class numbers will be low. I know how I would handle it, I would put all the same class dogs in the ring, and have two place lines one for the Stock coat and one for the Long Stock coat. That way with smaller classes the judging wouldn't take as long, but that is only how I would do it until the class sizes increased.

Here was another thread on the subject.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1125644&page=1#Post1125644


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Angela, from what I read they will be shown and titled, but not really integrated in, like it was in the past. I heard they will have their own breed book, which isn't really integrating. Also LC can Breed to LC, but no LC to Stock coat, from my understanding.

Val


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerLies, from what I have read they will have their own breed book, which means breed survey's. From what I have read the intent is that they will have their own conformation classes. This will be interesting on how they handle it. I don't know what they are going to do in the US, I think the class numbers will be low. I know how I would handle it, I would put all the same class dogs in the ring, and have two place lines one for the Stock coat and one for the Long Stock coat. That way with smaller classes the judging wouldn't take as long, but that is only how I would do it until the class sizes increased.


Your way makes sense. I mean we already have classes being cut. No more Open at the Sieger Shows here (and personally I think the Open should be one to THREE years, and should always be included).

I agree, can't see numbers being high enough to make the shows even longer by doubling all the classes.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Sounds to me like they're turning it into a whole different breed x.x


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Kurys Mom, 
I tried PM'ing you. When I clicked submit got the message: We have no record of for user Kurys Mom. Could you contact me plz? I'm interested in your breeder. Thanks.


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

Pm'd you.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm very happy to learn this


----------

